# دراسة الجدوى و تقييم المشروعات



## ابو جندل الشمري (19 نوفمبر 2009)

دراسة الجدوى و تقييم المشروعات
(المستقبل يملكه هؤلاء الذين يؤمنون بجمال أحلامهم) إلينور روزفلت.
يعتمد مستقبل معظم المنظمات على المشاريع الناجحة، سواء كانت المشاريع للبقاء أو الحفاظ على مركز القيادة في السوق، فإنها المفتاح في العصر الجديد من التنافس العالمي، وحتى نتمكن من اختيار المشاريع الأنسب للتنفيذ في أرض الواقع، علينا بإجراء دراسات جدوى للمشاريع المطروحة.
و عملية تحليل جدوى المشروعات تتم عبر مجموعة من المراحل المتتابعة، بداخل كل مرحلة مجموعة من العناصر المختلفة، أو بعبارة أخرى إن عملية إعداد جدوى المشروع هي سلسلة من الدراسات، تمكن القائمين بها في النهاية من التوصية بتنفيذ المشروع، أو صرف النظر عنه، وهذه الدراسات تتطلب بالضرورة معلومات تختلف من مشروع لآخر حسب طبيعة المشروع وحجمه.
ولهذا فإن أي محاولة لإعداد دليل أو مرشد لتحليل الجدوى يجب ألا ينظر إليها أكثر من كونها خطوط عريضة؛ ويرجع ذلك إلى أن القرارات والمعلومات التفصيلية المطلوبة تختلف باختلاف المشروعات الخاضعة للدراسة. 
خطوات تحليل جدوى المشروع: 
ورغم ذلك يمكن القول أن تحليل جدوى المشروع يمكن أن يتم من خلال الخطوات التالية:
الخطوة الأولى: تحديد أهداف المشروع. 
الخطوة الثانية: دراسة الجدوى المبدئية (الدراسة السابقة للجدوى). 
الخطوة الثالثة: الدراسة التفصيلية للربحية التجارية وتتضمن:
1. الدراسة التسويقية وتقدير الطلب على منتجات المشروع. 
2. الدراسة الفنية للمشروع وتقدير التكاليف.
3. الدراسة التمويلية للمشروع.
4. التقييم المالي والاقتصادي لتقدير الربحية التجارية. 
الخطوة الرابعة: تقدير الفائدة التي تعود على الاقتصاد القومي من جراء تنفيذ المشروع.
وسنعرض سريعًا شرحًا مبسطًا لهذه الخطوات الأربع على أن يكون في الحلقات القادمة شرح تفصيلي لكل واحدة منها على حدة .
الخطوة الأولى: تحديد أهداف المشروع:
هذه هي المرحلة الأولى لدراسة جدوى أي مشروع، أن يتم تحديد هدف المشروع، ولكي تعرف عزيزي القارئ مدى أهمية هذه الخطوة، سنسرد لك بعض أسباب فشل المشاريع التي قد توصل لها خبراء إدارة المشاريع من خلال طول خبرتهم، حيث يرجعون أسباب فشل أغلب المشاريع إلى الآتي:
1. نقص الرؤية أو الهدف الواضح.
2. تحويل الاتجاه في منتصف المشروع.
3. تضارب الأولويات (وهذا في الغالب يرجع إلى عدم وضوح الهدف).
4. التوقعات غير الواقعية.
5. الموارد غير الكافية (الوقت، المال، المعدات، المعرفة، الخبرة).
6. الاتصال السيئ.
7. عدم تحقيق توقعات العميل.
8. سوء التخطيط.
9. عدم وجود منهجية واضحة.
10. عدم وجود فهم واضح لدى العاملين لما يتطلبه عمل كل واحد منهم. 
11. عدم وجود دعم من أصحاب المصالح الرئيسيين.
12. سوء القيادة.
 وينبغي التنويه على أن هناك فرق بين نوعين من المشاريع وهما:
1. المشاريع الخاصة: وتهدف إلى تحقيق أقصى ربح؛ فالربح يعتبر من الأهداف الرئيسة لأي مشروع خاص، والربح الذي يسعى إليه المشروع الخاص هو الفرق بين حصيلة المبيعات وتكاليف الإنتاج. 
2. المشاريع العامة: ويعد تحقيق المنفعة العامة هو الهدف الأساس للمشروع العام، سواءً تحقق ربح من قيام هذا المشروع أو لم يتحقق، فالمنفعة العامة قد تكون في بيع سلعة، أو تقديم خدمة بسعر تكلفتها أو بأقل من ذلك، ولكن يجب ألا يفهم من ذلك أن المشروعات العامة لا تهتم إطلاقاً بالربح، ولكن المقصود ألا يكون الاهتمام بتحقيق الربح على حساب تحقيق الأهداف التي أُنشئ المشروع العام من أجلها.
الخطوة الثانية: دراسة الجدوى المبدئية (الدراسة السابقة للجدوى):
كثيراً ما يحدث ألا يتمكن المستثمرون من تنفيذ المشروع الاستثماري، وقد يرجع ذلك إلى أسباب فنية أو قانونية أو اقتصادية، فإذا ما قام هؤلاء المستثمرون بتكليف الخبراء والاستشاريين بإعداد دراسة كاملة لجدوى المشروع، فإنها غالباً ما تحملهم نفقات مرتفعة، وقد يتبين في النهاية أن المشروع عديم الجدوى، والبديل لذلك هو القيام بدراسة جدوى مبدئية قبل الدراسة التفصيلية، الهدف منها هو التأكد من عدم وجود مشاكل جوهرية تعوق تنفيذ المشروع الاستثماري. 
الخطوة الثالثة: الدراسة التفصيلية للربحية التجارية:
وتتضمن الآتي: 
أ‌. الدراسة التسويقية وتقدير الطلب على منتجات المشروع. 
ب‌. الدراسة الفنية للمشروع وتقدير التكاليف. 
ت‌. الدراسة التمويلية للمشروع. 
ث‌. التقييم المالي والاقتصادي لتقدير الربحية التجارية. 
ونعرض إلى بنود تلك الدراسة التفصيلية بشيء من الإيضاح كما يلي: 
أ‌. الدراسة التسويقية: 
الهدف من دراسة الجدوى التسويقية هو التعرف على الجوانب المختلفة لسوق السلعة التي يتجه المشروع نحو انتاجها؛ لتقدير حجم المبيعات الذي يمكن تحقيقه حاليًا ومستقبلًا, وكذلك رسم السياسة التسويقية المناسبة.
ب‌. الدراسة الفنية للمشروع: 
على ضوء الدراسة التسويقية تتحدد معالم الدراسة الفنية للمشروع، والمقصود بالدراسة الفنية كل ما هو مرتبط بإنشاء المشروع، وتشييد أقسامه، وإقامة آلاته، وتحديد احتياجاته من مستلزمات الإنتاج، وتقدير التكاليف الاستثمارية، وتكاليف التشغيل للسنة القياسية، وبصفة عامة تتناول الدراسة الفنية للمشروع الجوانب التالية: 
1. الدراسة الهندسية للمشروع:
وتتضمن تقدير احتياجات المشروع من الآلات والمعدات، والخامات والمستلزمات، والطاقة، والأثاث ووسائل النقل، والعمالة المباشرة مع تحديد الموقع والمساحة المطلوبة. 
2. تقدير التكاليف الرأسمالية للمشروع:
ترتكز دراسة تكاليف المشروع في إعداد القوائم المالية التي تمكن من تقدير الاحتياجات المالية، وتتضمن دراسة تكاليف المشروع ما يلي:
· تقدير التكاليف الاستثمارية للمشروع.
· تقدير تكاليف التشغيل لسنة قياسية.
ج. الدراسة التمويلية للمشروع: 
إذا ما تم تقدير التكاليف الاستثمارية وتكاليف التشغيل، أمكن للقائمين على دراسة الجدوى اقتراح الهيكل التمويلي المناسب للمشروع، وينقسم التمويل إلى قسمين:
· تمويل داخلي (أموال الملاك). 
· أو تمويل خارجي (تسهيلات ائتمانية، وقروض داخلية أو خارجية).
د. التقييم المالي و الاقتصادي للربحية التجارية:
إذا اجتازت الدراسة مرحلة إمكانية التمويل، تصل إلى مرحلة تقدير مدى صلاحية المشروع الاقتصادية، وتبدأ بإعداد ملخص نتائج الأعمال التي تمكن من تقييم المشروع على أساس المقاييس المختلفة للربحية، وينحصر هذا التقييم في قياس مدى قدرة المشروع على أن يدر عائداً مباشراً مناسباً.
وهناك العديد من المعايير الموضوعية التي تستخدم للتقييم المالي والاقتصادي للمشروع، يمكن للقائمين على دراسة الجدوى استخدامها، وسنتحدث بالتفصيل في المقالات القادمة عن هذه المعايير إن شاء الله تعالى .
الخطوة الرابعة: دراسة الجدوى المالية والاقتصادية للمشروع من منظور الاقتصاد القومي:
وتعتني تلك الخطوة بدراسة مدى مساهمة المشروع الاستثماري المزمع القيام به في الاقتصاد القومي، أي بعبارة أخرى مدى مساهمة المشروع واتساقه مع توجهات الخطط التنموية، وآثاره المتوقعة على الرفاهية الاجتماعية، وللتعرف على تلك الأمور؛ فإنه يفضل إجراء دراسة جدوى المشروع من ناحية الاقتصاد الكلي.
وسنعرض في الحلقات القادمة إن شاء الله شرحًا تفصيليًا لخطوات دراسة الجدوى، وتقييم المشروعات.

أهم المراجع : 
1. دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية وتقييم المشروعات...أسس، وإجراءات، وحالات، دكتور سمير عبد العزيز.
2. تخيل إدارة المشاريع...نموذج للنجاح العملي والفني، د.كيفن فورسبورغ، هال موز(خ.إ.م)، هوارد كوترمان.
3. سلسلة الحكم الإدارية أفضل ما قيل عن....، كاثرين كارفيلاس.

منقول


----------



## محمد مطر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم...


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (21 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم...



بارك الله فيك


----------



## gharib belal (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (19 ديسمبر 2009)

gharib belal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع



احسن الله اليك 




علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (12 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

:77::79:شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس خالد07 (1 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك فيك اخي وبالتوفيق


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

thanks


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

